# Mind and Body Programme for couples going through treatment



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

I spotted this on the Dublin fertility centre website www.sims.ie 
http://www.sims.ie/MindBody_Programme/MindBody_Programme.787.html

A weekend in Dublin to prepare for all types of fertility treatment as a couple.......... 

and

I also noted a Natural Fertility Centre at Cobh, Cork in Southern Ireland that looks perfect for a weekend/long break getaway for couples to be together and be prepared and pampered prior to treatment and all this madness! The accommodation and looks lovely perfect for a retreat !

And both so easy to get to!

Hope this helps someone out there!

cr


/links


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

The Natural Fertility Clinic in Cork,

http://corknaturalfertility.com/case-studies-history.php

cr



/links


----------

